# Oops babies in Jacksonville nc



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay, in case some of you don't know ill say it again when I was on business for two weeks my bf at the time left and shoved all my rats in a little cage while he selfishly took the critter nation. So when I got home I seen what HE had done not me HIM lol so while I seperated them and an engima gave a special hug to something...........tada babies who are suppose to be born on or by the 15. I will post pics tomorrow of the males who participated in this ACCIDENT Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

And there's gonna be like a billion babies cuz both mammas are HUGE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol I'm hoping for small liters not huge ones but possible lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay the black and white one and the black are the moms the hairless and hooded are dads who got who I'm not sure  ill take some better pics when my phone or tablet decide to let me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, without knowing what they have in their background as a far as genetics.. who knows! But beautiful parents. 
The hooded one isn't black going by the picture, she looks Agouti. Btw. Chances are both males mated with both - unless one male is severely dominant and bullied him away from them. So you may well have a mix of both males in both litters. 

You should look for some local facebook rat groups to post on. 

Good luck!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh see the store told me that she was a black hooded so I went by her I'm going to look for more info so I know what exactly they are the hairless one has Dumbo ears so I do not know if babies would have that if he got to them I was away on business so I couldn't tell you who got who well just have to see

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Considering that hairless and dumbo are both recessive traits there's a chance that even I all the babies are his there might be none that show those traits, and by the same token trees a chance that even if none of them are his all your other rats could carry those genes and you could still get some with those traits


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Traits don't matter to me I mean if I was a breeder it would but its an oops but I was looking online and it said that sometimes rexes are born if a hairless and furry mated Just depends I mean they will be cute either way 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Well it depends on if it's a "hairless" or a "double rex" if he's a double rex and the babies are his they will be like....all rex, rex is a dominant trait but hairless is recessive, I'm just saying you prolly still won't know when they're born, and even if you did know, since you don't know genetic history, you wouldn't know, oops litters are always surprises 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's hairless but he does have fuzzy whiskers lol if that makes sense

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Gimchi is in the process of having babies so far 3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so I took two pics and I was able to sneak one baby away to snap this pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

So how many are there now? Still the 5?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

As far as I know 5 but I think lita is going in labor 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's all 5 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ill post pics to this thread tomorrow or when MT comp gets fixed its hard to post mobile also they will be ready on the 19 of nov month lol typo I had to edit

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

